# Need lighting help...please



## luckyss (Jul 27, 2014)

I am photographing a cylinder with a foil lettered label for some product photography. I am using two speed lights one on an umbrella and the other a diffuser as that's all I have at the moment. However I am having trouble getting the silver "foil" letters to come out exposed correctly and I am not sure how to approach the set up. 

Can any of you recommend a set up? 
Have any of you run into this type of issue before?

thanks.


----------



## Designer (Jul 27, 2014)

Please post an example.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes, it's hard or impossible to offer good advice without seeing what you're working with.

If this is something that you may be doing more of and/or just want to learn how to do....then I'd suggest picking up the book 'Light: Science & Magic'.


----------

